# Homemade Tools >  Electric fence

## darkoford

Attempting to make electrical fence electronics:

----------

Seedtick (Aug 8, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks darkoford! We've added your Electric Fence Circuit to our Electrical category,
as well as to your builder page: darkoford's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Electric Fence Circuit
 by darkoford

tags:
battery, electrical

----------

